# Upper Hale Reservoir - Aldershot, Surrey - September 2017



## Gromr (Sep 3, 2017)

Been meaning to check out the Upper Hale Reservoirs for ages now, so when I was round this part of surrey seemed rude not to stop off here. Might as well add another report to the growing pile of them for this place. 


*History*

These Reservoirs were used to supply water to the local Caesars Camp military training area. Can't find too much more about them. I believe there are 4 reservoirs, only but 2 are accessible.


*The Explore*

EchoooooooooooChoooooooooChoooo! Being down in here makes you want to try and sing that song from Halo, the acoustics are quite something. 

There are two reservoirs, one is square and the other is round. 
The Square one has a pretty solid ladder and it's at a nicer angle, so makes for an OK climb down. The round ladder is a little less solid and is straight vertical, making for quite a wobbly descent! Mind you, you can get full phone signal inside, which is re-assuring in-case of any ladder related incidents... 

I bumped into 3 guys while here, who were also exploring it. It was nice to bump into some fellow Surrey explorers. 


*Photos*











































The round reservoir


----------



## smiler (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice bit of lighting Grom, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 4, 2017)

as soon as i saw there was a ladder down i got a little excited for you hahaha!


----------



## Explore-With-AZ (Dec 25, 2017)

wow like the look of that although isnt aldershot in hampshire not surrey used to live near it


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

Have to admit Grom I'm not too good in sealed spaces, especially underground ones...in the dark...but once you lit the place up it seemed much more appealing If I were down there it would be the day they would decide fill it up!


----------

